# تصاميم شقق مساحات مختلفه.......حمل الان



## noir (2 أغسطس 2011)

تصاميم شقق مساحات مختلفه.......حمل الان






تصميمات شقق متميزه اضعها بين ايديكم

ويحتوي ايضا تصميم شقق من الداخل





Download


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل 
وكل عام وانتا بخير


----------



## noir (4 أغسطس 2011)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
> وكل عام وانتا بخير



العفو أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة


----------



## alaa attia (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## noir (5 أغسطس 2011)

merci mon amie


----------



## همس السرائر (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noir (6 أغسطس 2011)

merci mon amie


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 أغسطس 2011)

زادك الله من فضله ......


----------



## noir (16 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا و لك الحمد


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على العمل


----------



## noir (17 أغسطس 2011)

ابو دانية الصغيرة قال:


> شكرا على العمل



الحمد لله


----------



## م.احمدرزق (17 أغسطس 2011)

thinks alot


----------



## noir (18 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر


----------



## noir (19 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أخي نحن في الخدمة


----------



## noir (20 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## noir (22 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة


----------



## ibrahimepau (22 أغسطس 2011)

merci..................


----------



## noir (23 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أيها السادة الكرام نحن في الخدمة


----------



## الهداف18 (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي أعتقد أن الكثير منا محتاج لمثل هذه التصاميم


----------



## تهاني18 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## aekbouh (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noir (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*العفو أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة*​


----------



## Mr Perfect (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## noir (30 سبتمبر 2011)

merci à tous


----------



## noir (1 أكتوبر 2011)

العفو نحن في الخدمة


----------



## أبوريتال (1 أكتوبر 2011)

عاجل جدا
اريد فكرة تخطيط عمارة مساحة 625م على شارع واحد ومدحل الشقق الارضية من الجوانب والمدخل الرئيس من الامام ولكم تحياتي


----------



## noir (2 أكتوبر 2011)

merci mon amie


----------



## هشام-الشامي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*merci mon amie*​


----------



## noir (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*العفو نحن في الخدمة*​


----------



## hk_shahin (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا.................................جزيلا


----------



## كرامةعربي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## noir (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا واجبنا


----------



## inginfo (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## houydah (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## تهاني18 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز تحياتي لك ومن الله التوفيق والى المزيد


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السام عليكم هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## noir (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا على مروركم*


----------



## كرامةعربي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## اوكستين (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## noir (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً جداً مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام-الشامي (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك شكرا


----------



## مجو27 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Agent-47 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## noir (8 نوفمبر 2011)

عيدكم مبارك


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

زادك الله

الالوان فاقعة جدا


----------



## ابو مـازن (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً على الرسم الجميل


----------



## noir (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لقد عدت إن شاء الله


----------



## omarehabahmed (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عارف أحمل من الرابط ياريت جد يشرح او يفيدنى هل الرابط يعمل ام لا أكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## كرامةعربي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## klayproff (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ردودكم تزيدنا عطاءا


----------



## jijelfm (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## BA10 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## شفق66 (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## noir (7 يناير 2012)

نحن في خدمتكم


----------



## ziza (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سحرالعماره (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (17 فبراير 2012)

أهلا بكم جميعا


----------



## هود صقر (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,,,


----------



## noir (22 فبراير 2012)

و إياكم


----------



## inginfo (3 مارس 2012)

*Thankssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## mo.attia (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي المغيص (6 مارس 2012)

*أخي / أختي : noir*

*ممكن ارسال لي ملف اتوكاد *


----------



## noir (22 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين اخواني 

سأحاول أخي علي المغيص


----------



## almos (22 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الجبار


----------



## noir (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين على المرور اخواني

تحياتي


----------



## elbolbola (4 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ديار26 (4 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## noir (8 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على الردود 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## hanfi2005 (11 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## noir (19 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على المرور الطيب والردود الرائعة


----------



## مهندس2626 (24 مايو 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## montaser abusin (6 يونيو 2012)

مشكور يااخي الكريم على هذا العمل الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
تسلم


----------



## مهندسة الدبيلة (7 يونيو 2012)

:76:


----------



## همس المشاعر !! (7 يونيو 2012)

سف اخى الرابط لا يعمل
ياريت تراجعه من تانى


----------



## eng/Mohamedashraf (9 يونيو 2012)

الرابط ليس شغال


----------



## medo199022 (14 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------

